# Countdown timer after arrival for pickup



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Saw it this morning. Similar to LYFT a 5:00 timer begins to countdown upon arrival for pickup. That's actually a good thing. Hard to believe.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Weird. I think I've had one for many many months now.


----------



## JohnnysUber123 (May 7, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Saw it this morning. Similar to LYFT a 5:00 timer begins to countdown upon arrival for pickup. That's actually a good thing. Hard to believe.


I'm in NJ it just started here too, it works, now I always get the cancelation fee before it was hit or miss..........


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

JohnnysUber123 said:


> I'm in NJ it just started here too, it works, now I always get the cancelation fee before it was hit or miss..........


I wouldn't be surprised if Uber's 5 minute countdown timer is 1-2 minutes longer than actual 5 minutes. My market doesn't have it yet so no way for me to test it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

autofill said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Uber's 5 minute countdown timer is 1-2 minutes longer than actual 5 minutes. My market doesn't have it yet so no way for me to test it.


No.. it is accurate.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

My dash cam announces that it's going into "parking mode" after detecting that my car hasn't moved for 5 minutes. Don't know what I'll do now that I only have to wait 2 minutes.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> My dash cam announces that it's going into "parking mode" after detecting that my car hasn't moved for 5 minutes. Don't know what I'll do now that I only have to wait 2 minutes.


Go back and reread the 2 minute portion carefully.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you still have to wait 5 mins to cancel the ride as a no show. The 2 mins is for when the customer cancels after they made the request and you accepted. However if the pax does make it out within the 5 mins you were already getting paid after 2 mins passed from your arrival. SO if a pax takes 5 mins to get to you, you got paid for 3 mins for a whopping $.45 oh boy! great idea uber!


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

autofill said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Uber's 5 minute countdown timer is 1-2 minutes longer than actual 5 minutes. My market doesn't have it yet so no way for me to test it.


It is accurate and starts right away. I was waiting till I determined exactly where the pin was for the pickup and getting the car situated to leave before I would start "my 5 minutes". I found with the app timer that when I would check the time to start the 5 minutes the timer was around the 4 minute mark.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

NCHeel said:


> It is accurate and starts right away. I was waiting till I determined exactly where the pin was for the pickup and getting the car situated to leave before I would start "my 5 minutes". I found with the app timer that when I would check the time to start the 5 minutes the timer was around the 4 minute mark.


They just added the timer in my market now. One thing I noticed is the timer doesn't start at all when you slide to confirm you have arrived when your pax isn't at the actual pickup location. This might be a loophole for Uber not to pay a cancellation fee. No countdown timer no fee.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

For me in LV: no timer, have timer for about a week, now, timer disappeared.
WTH?


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Matty760 said:


> you still have to wait 5 mins to cancel the ride as a no show. The 2 mins is for when the customer cancels after they made the request and you accepted. However if the pax does make it out within the 5 mins you were already getting paid after 2 mins passed from your arrival. SO if a pax takes 5 mins to get to you, you got paid for 3 mins for a whopping $.45 oh boy! great idea uber!


Thank you. I can use this money for international travel this summer. Also, please remember that our level of income has its own currency symbol and doesn't need to be any fancy shmancy mathy fraction symbol. It's 45¢, not $.45.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Thank you. I can use this money for international travel this summer. Also, please remember that our level of income has its own currency symbol and doesn't need to be any fancy shmancy mathy fraction symbol. It's 45¢, not $.45.


But we live in the USA... last I checked our money currency was the US dollar represented by $ , we don't use cents. Besides, show me where on my laptop I can find the Cents symbol anyways.... So technically i was correct in $0.45 although I didnt put the 0 not that I look at it, sorry for the missing 0 confusion


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

Problem with the Uber Countdown timer is the lack of consistency. I only see it in about 1 out of 4 pickups. Any idea why?
By contrast, with Lyft the countdown timer seems to always work.

One guy mentioned that the the latest version of the rider-App may not be used. This does not seem to account for the frequency.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> But we live in the USA... last I checked our money currency was the US dollar represented by $ , we don't use cents. Besides, show me where on my laptop I can find the Cents symbol anyways.... So technically i was correct in $0.45 although I didnt put the 0 not that I look at it, sorry for the missing 0 confusion


It's there, you can type in a ¢ symbol on any OS on any device, it's just different per OS

I am assuming you are running Windows 7 ~ 10

The simplest way (if on Win 10) ask Cortana (if enabled) to search for Character Map (otherwise just do a standard file search), this is a program that allows you to copy and paste non standard characters without knowing their alt code, scroll until you find the character, click it, click copy (or highlight the text field and do ctrl+c, go back to the forum and do ctrl+v, and there's the symbol on your post, it's alt code should be displayed on the lower right of the window, something like Alt+xxxx

The hard way, the code for ¢ is Alt+0612, to do so (since you are on a laptop), hold Fn and (if I remember right) Num Lock, this turns the right side of your keyboard into a numpad (it will show the number associated to the key instead of the letter), click where you want the symbol and hold down the alt key, type 0612, let go of the Alt key and a ¢ will show up (nothing will happen until the number is typed and you let go of the Alt key)

And in the USA, the ¢ symbol is still used quite regularly, typically used in stores when something costs less than a dollar (say an ear of corn for example)


----------



## Lurking (Aug 29, 2017)

Did you know that it costs between 1.4¢ and 1.8¢ to mint a new 1¢ coin? A bill to retire the penny estimates a $16 Billion saving. Death to Pennies!!!


----------



## HazardousDescent (Jul 25, 2016)

If a scamming Uber rider cancels during the trip, you lose the wait time (usually less than $0.50) and Uber pockets it saying the ride wasn't completed.


----------

